# Livery yards near Badminton



## MumofWhiz (18 February 2018)

Can I pick your brains please?  My friend and I are seriously considering buying a horse to share and due to us living over 20 miles apart would like to find somewhere half way between which just happens to be around the Badminton area!

We are looking for part/full livery.  Please can anyone suggest good livery yards in this area please?  Also, if possible, could you PM me contact details if you happen to know them?  We're both over 40 and are easygoing and just want a nice uncomplicated yard .... I am coming from part loaning in a yard in Bristol which was the bitchiest yard I've ever been on and I NEVER want to repeat that experience again!!  

Many thanks.


----------



## ihatework (18 February 2018)

DIY or Part/Full?
What sort of facilities and price bracket?

ETA - just saw you wanted part/full.

OK the options are:
Charing Cross (Parks Farm)
Lucy Dixon in Acton Turville
Smiths / New House Farm (just on edge of Acton Turville/Badminton)
Elmleaze Stud, Didmarton


----------



## MumofWhiz (18 February 2018)

Thank you - I believe that Charing Cross is full.  Am I right in thinking the Parks Farm bit of Charing Cross is different and if so do you know if they do part livery at all please?  I don't have contact details for them so have no way of getting hold of them. I've messaged Lucy Dixon and she is full.  I've messaged the lady who runs Elmleaze but don't have any details of Smiths at New House Farm.  Thank you


----------



## MumofWhiz (18 February 2018)

Going to Elmleaze for a look tomorrow - thank you very much.


----------



## ihatework (19 February 2018)

MumofWhiz said:



			Going to Elmleaze for a look tomorrow - thank you very much.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. 
Charing Cross rent and manage one of the 2 American barns at parks farm. The other barn is DIY although you can (or could) pay for assisted services. Both barns share the school. It&#8217;s the cheapest option in the area but there are compromises.

If Elmleaze no good message me and I will try and dig out the number of the lady that runs the part livery section of Smiths


----------



## MumofWhiz (19 February 2018)

Thanks again.  We really liked Elmleaze and also looked at Charing Cross - Elmleaze is top of the list so far.  I think I may have spoken to Mr Smith who runs New House Farm yesterday actually and he said they don't have any vacancies right now and all pretty settled.  Would possibly like to see 1 more as I am doing more miles than my friend and we would have liked to have split it 10 miles each which is about Tormarton so will keep an eye out but Didmarton is looking pretty good right now and the hacking looks amazing!


----------

